# Tesco vouchers and Irish Ferries



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I admit I should have read ALL of the small print before I ordered my Clubcard Deal vouchers but I thought I'd post this in case anyone else missed it too. Although Irish Ferries state that they take Clubcard Deal vouchers, they don't take them as part (or full) payment for motorcaravan journeys :evil: I don't understand why but I queried it and was just told it's policy :roll: 

Tesco will take the vouchers back but it still seems an odd restriction to make.

-H


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi relay

we were just looking at the deals site the other day , got tickets for fun parks and stuff , i never noticed any mh restrictions either , thats bad news for us all as we intended to buy some ferry travel in the future , maybe you should complain about being discriminated against ?


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

yes, I think I will let Irish Ferries know my opinion on this :wink: I don't see the logic behind it. We were only asking for the m/caravan fare to be discounted (not asking to go for the car fare), and we would be paying for part of the cost with the vouchers, so as we're now not going at all they're losing the £130 we would have paid in cash also. 

Incidentally, there isn't anything on the Tesco site about it because the terms and conditions of use are down to the company that you are using the vouchers with. I don't know what other ferry companies policies on this are - I certainly know that there are people on MHF that have used them in part payment of crossings so they're not all like IF :twisted: 

oh well - Ireland *next* year then!

-H


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

never had a problem with P&O from either Hull or Portsmouth; and I don't think there is any problem with Eurotunnel. [not that I'm ever likely to find out - can just about manage the Tyne tunnel, and the other half drives one way on Dartforth, while I'm in the back with the blanket over my head - it's the other way around for the bridge]

8)


----------

